# Incentive for attending MVC presentations



## nanceetom (Jan 21, 2019)

we have declined going to any presentations for the last 3/5 years.  Just got a call fir our upcoming trip to our HR Aruba Ocean Club .  Are 375 DP or 200 in restaurant vouchers a good incentive to give up 90 minutes of our time?


----------



## Luvtoride (Jan 21, 2019)

nanceetom said:


> we have declined going to any presentations for the last 3/5 years.  Just got a call fir our upcoming trip to our HR Aruba Ocean Club .  Are 375 DP or 200 in restaurant vouchers a good incentive to give up 90 minutes of our time?



NAncee, the $200 in restaurant certificates is worth it there.  There is a great variety of restaurants and some tour and activity vendors too that you can use them at.  Aqua Grill is one of our favorites that takes the certificates and they have a great fixed price dinner that is excellent. The $200 would cover 4 people for that dinner deal there.  Last time we did the tour we received $175 there. 
Enjoy a nice dinner (or 2) on Marriott for your 90 minutes of time.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jan 21, 2019)

nanceetom said:


> we have declined going to any presentations for the last 3/5 years.  Just got a call fir our upcoming trip to our HR Aruba Ocean Club .  Are 375 DP or 200 in restaurant vouchers a good incentive to give up 90 minutes of our time?



I would not do the 375 DP. 200 in vouchers is ok, for 90 minutes, that's $133/hour. Which I consider pretty good if you are ok with sitting and mostly ignoring. 

I usually take MR points as those are the most valuable to me for free flights overseas. Takes a lot of presentations, but, worth it for me at least.


----------



## ilene13 (Jan 21, 2019)

We take MRP, as Steve said we find them more useful.  Also, our favorite restaurants in Aruba are not included in the voucher.


----------



## Nonnie Capurro (Jan 21, 2019)

Steve Fatula said:


> I would not do the 375 DP. 200 in vouchers is ok, for 90 minutes, that's $133/hour. Which I consider pretty good if you are ok with sitting and mostly ignoring.
> 
> I usually take MR points as those are the most valuable to me for free flights overseas. Takes a lot of presentations, but, worth it for me at least.


Every time we go to a Marriott resort we're asked if we want to attend an "Owners Update".  This January they invited us to another one.  We told them we had just done one in Mau in December.  They said there was a lot of new information on the new Westin merger.  There was nothing different they just wanted us to buy more points.  We declined thier offer and they gave us $200 in gift cards.  Can't wait for them to clarify the changes with SPG etc.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wtrjock (Jan 21, 2019)

We received 2 $100 AMEX gift cards for the presentation at Shadow Ridge for 120mins door to door.  $50 an hour EA isn't too bad.


----------



## Bucky (Jan 22, 2019)

The one and only time we’ve ever attended a presentation was at the Aruba Ocean Club. This was before we ever owned a Marriott property, many years ago. We told them after 30 minutes that we had no intention of buying another timeshare and we literally sat there and stairred each other down until our 90 minutes were up before they would give us our restaurant coupons and let us go! I understand the game better now but there’s got to be much more in ncentives before we do it again. That will be in May at MOW. But, this time we are getting a 4 day/3 night free stay out of it. That’s a good enough incentive for us to attend the game.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 22, 2019)

Gee, now I feel cheated. We only received $150 in AmEx gift cards for our 90 minutes at Ocean Pointe last December. Personally I prefer a debit card I can spend wherever I want. I've been burnt to many times by vouchers for restaurants I'm not that interested in. I want to see the list first, then I'll make a decision. 

Most of the time we skip these things but, every now and again we'll be traveling with friends. When we combine their gift cards with our gift cards, as a group we can usually go to a restaurant we ordinarily wouldn't want to afford. Makes for a nice evening out on our last night of vacation.


----------



## regatta333 (Jan 22, 2019)

We are not Marriott owners, but have been to several Marriott resorts on exchange or getaway.  We have never been asked to attend a sales presentation.  Is this by design?


----------



## vol_90 (Jan 22, 2019)

We are attending a presentation in Phuket on Feb. 23rd with the incentive being 3 nights / 4 days at the Marriott Mai Khao Beach.  Coming in a day early using points then after the presentation incentive moving over to the Phuket Beach Resort for 2 weeks.  My wife and I actually enjoy attending the presentations if we can get 20,000 or more MRP's.  As a chairman member with our current weeks and points allocation we rarely ever have a presentation go over 60 minutes.  I just tell them I'm still working, have more MVCI inventory than I can currently use due to vacation limitations, give vacations to family / friends (3 weeks in 2018) and would be interested in 5 years. I'm a planner so we can tell them when and where we will be in 2019 / 2020.  Works every time!


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Jan 22, 2019)

vol_90 said:


> We are attending a presentation in Phuket on Feb. 23rd with the incentive being 3 nights / 4 days at the Marriott Mai Khao Beach.  Coming in a day early using points then after the presentation incentive moving over to the Phuket Beach Resort for 2 weeks.  My wife and I actually enjoy attending the presentations if we can get 20,000 or more MRP's.  As a chairman member with our current weeks and points allocation we rarely ever have a presentation go over 60 minutes.  I just tell them I'm still working, have more MVCI inventory than I can currently use due to vacation limitations, give vacations to family / friends (3 weeks in 2018) and would be interested in 5 years. I'm a planner so we can tell them when and where we will be in 2019 / 2020.  Works every time!


While I don't have quite the same portfolio, this is our view as well.  If we can get a decent ($200+) debit card or 30K MR points we'll sit through it.  I have the same objections to their sales pitch and there's really nothing they can say to "I'm already tapped out for vacation time and cost" and that I maximize the value of what I have.  We're planning a jaunt to Ko Olina in 2020 so I might buy a preview package if the numbers work.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 22, 2019)

For our upcoming trip to Desert Springs, they are only offering $100K visa card, 15K Marriott Bonvoy points or 2 rounds of golf.  We normally would not go for $100 or 15K but 2 rounds of golf is somewhat valuable to us so we accepted it.


----------



## vol_90 (Jan 22, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> For our upcoming trip to Desert Springs, they are only offering $100K visa card, 15K Marriott Bonvoy points or 2 rounds of golf.  We normally would not go for $100K or 15K but 2 rounds of golf is somewhat valuable to us so we accepted it.



Received 3 rounds of golf in April 2017 for a presentation while staying a week at Desert Springs Villas II for Coachella.  Looks like they are cutting back or it could be seasonal.  Personally I would pass on the $100K visa card or 15K in points.  Not worth the hour of our time.


----------



## Fasttr (Jan 22, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> For our upcoming trip to Desert Springs, they are only offering $100K visa card, 15K Marriott Bonvoy points or 2 rounds of golf.  We normally would not go for $100K or 15K but 2 rounds of golf is somewhat valuable to us so we accepted it.


I believe your Visa card should be “sans K”.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 22, 2019)

Fasttr said:


> I believe your Visa card should be “sans K”.


LOL. Good catch!


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 22, 2019)

They could have reduced the amount offered because we just picked up 30K Bonvoy points in Sept 2018 at Newport Coast.  

We are bringing friends with us and they are also getting the same offer.  The guy golfs but not the wife.  So it is also valuable to them.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jan 22, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> They could have reduced the amount offered because we just picked up 30K Bonvoy points in Sept 2018 at Newport Coast.
> 
> We are bringing friends with us and they are also getting the same offer.  The guy golfs but not the wife.  So it is also valuable to them.



I have had success before saying I was not interested in attending for that number of points (or dollars), not enough incentive, and have had them raise it several times. I'll see what I can get at DSV when we are both there.


----------



## Colt Seavers (Jan 22, 2019)

nanceetom said:


> Are 375 DP or 200 in restaurant vouchers a good incentive to give up 90 minutes of our time?



I promised I would not do any more presentations for less than $200 but was sucked in when they offered $250 cash money at Grande Vista.  Of course I find out later that someone else managed to finagle a cool $300 during the same week so it could be wise to hold out for more.  We are not insistent enough to get out in 90 minutes so we understand it will usually be more like 2 hours.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 22, 2019)

Steve Fatula said:


> I would not do the 375 DP. 200 in vouchers is ok, for 90 minutes, that's $133/hour. Which I consider pretty good if you are ok with sitting and mostly ignoring.


I believe that 375 DP points is actually worth a bit more than $200.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jan 22, 2019)

BocaBoy said:


> I believe that 375 DP points is actually worth a bit more than $200.



Yes, it is, *if* you can use them. I would take the cash over points though, I would take MR points first.


----------



## hangloose (Jan 22, 2019)

Our recent incentive at Lakeshore was $250 gift card or 30k MR Pts.  We haven't done a presentation in a couple years, got burned out.  Normally chose MR Pts, but with further devaluation after changes this year...that 30k MR Pts isn't much.  We chose $250 instead, which is not bad for 90 mins.  Unfortunately, we didn't learn much new in this presentation.  Normally we pickup some small tidbit of value, but didn't really this time. :/


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 22, 2019)

I think we have been doing a couple every year and hence we got a lower offer this time around.  2 rounds of golf is a round of golf for each of us and we have to pay for cart fees.  Since I do not want to golf more than 2 times a week, we get to pick and choose to play at another place.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jan 22, 2019)

Can any incentive points be banked? My problem with taking them is generally by now, I already have the entire years points planned, which I do. So, them giving me points, if I cannot bank them, no way to use those points really. Already have flights, etc.


----------



## mas (Jan 22, 2019)

wtrjock said:


> We received 2 $100 AMEX gift cards for the presentation at Shadow Ridge for 120mins door to door.  $50 an hour EA isn't too bad.


Be careful about the $100 vouchers/ gift cards; most places have been giving Simon gift cards which are good at most restaurants but a week ago at Shadow Ridge we receive *Marriott *gift cards which are only good at marriott resorts.


----------



## wtrjock (Jan 22, 2019)

We received 2 $100 Simon Amex Debit Gift Cards.  I used 1 on TeeOff to play golf and the other one was used on an online purchase.  Worked good.


----------



## deniseh (Jan 24, 2019)

We were at Grande Chateau in Vegas last week for one night, before a business conference at Caesars. We bought there at GC 10 years ago (younger and naive) and believe it or not, never stayed there until now... always trade for other locations. Got to talking with the gal at the desk and was offered 35K MRP for a presentation. We usually go as we have become very comfortable saying no, and not feeling bad about it. We say no before we even start. Our thinking is that if they want to unpack the game, we are happy to play! They keep asking and we keep going.


----------



## hajjah (Jan 25, 2019)

Wait what?  We're heading to Newport Coast on Saturday.  I got a call two days ago inviting me to an owner's update with an option of a $75 American Express card or 10,000 MRP.  Wow, now I feel really cheated and will cancel the appointment as soon as we arrive.  I'm so glad that I checked TUG before leaving.


----------



## budnj (Jan 28, 2019)

We received 3 $100 AMEX cards at Grand Vista earlier this month. DW hates the process, but it was cool and cloudy, and only 75 minutes. Can't even remember anything about it except getting the gift cards!!


----------



## Luvtoride (Jan 28, 2019)

Boy, I'd sure like to see the algorithm that Marriott uses to "incentivize" (not sure if that's a word) members to sign up for a presentation.  It seems to be all over the place from what we're seeing here (and what we've seen in the past personally).  I guess almost everyone has their "price" that they will sacrifice some of their precious vacation time for to sit through a presentation.  I know for us, that unless we can get a first thing in the AM time slot, we don't even consider doing the presentation, regardless of what is being offered.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Jan 28, 2019)

budnj said:


> We received 3 $100 AMEX cards at Grand Vista earlier this month. DW hates the process, but it was cool and cloudy, and only 75 minutes. Can't even remember anything about it except getting the gift cards!!


Both times we've been to GV we've been offered $250 git cards or the MR equivalent of 30K points.  Manor Club was like half that.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jan 28, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> For our upcoming trip to Desert Springs, they are only offering $100K visa card, 15K Marriott Bonvoy points or 2 rounds of golf.  We normally would not go for $100 or 15K but 2 rounds of golf is somewhat valuable to us so we accepted it.



Interesting, for our stay (as you know) at DSV2, they are offering us:

2 rounds of golf + $100 Marriott gift card
$200 Marriott gift card
$200 in Marriott experience certs
30,000 MR points
400 vacation club points good for 2 years


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 28, 2019)

Steve Fatula said:


> Interesting, for our stay (as you know) at DSV2, they are offering us:
> 
> 2 rounds of golf + $100 Marriott gift card
> $200 Marriott gift card
> ...


When was the last time that you attended one of these?


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jan 28, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> When was the last time that you attended one of these?



A few months ago, we go all the time.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 28, 2019)

Steve Fatula said:


> A few months ago, we go all the time.


Maybe we should cancel our owners' update.   We attended one in Sept 2018 and thought maybe because this is too soon.  We got 30K MRPs for that one.


----------



## controller1 (Jan 28, 2019)

Steve Fatula said:


> A few months ago, we go all the time.



We also go all the time.



VacationForever said:


> Maybe we should cancel our owners' update.   We attended one in Sept 2018 and thought maybe because this is too soon.  We got 30K MRPs for that one.



That 30K will be my minimum going forward. My last two Vistana presentations provided 10K and 15K Starpoints so I'm expecting 30K - 45K BONVoY points or we will just stop attending as it isn't worth less than that for me.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 28, 2019)

The value of 2 rounds of golf for us comes up to $148 (owner rate is $99, and we have to pay $25 for cart fees).  We wish we could get 4 rounds which used to be the offer.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 29, 2019)

Steve Fatula said:


> Can any incentive points be banked? My problem with taking them is generally by now, I already have the entire years points planned, which I do. So, them giving me points, if I cannot bank them, no way to use those points really. Already have flights, etc.


When I have been offered DC points as an incentive, they cannot be banked but they are good for 24 months from when they are posted to your account.  Almost as good as banking.


----------



## Videoguy75 (Jan 29, 2019)

Jan 20th checked in to Harbor Lakes. Sent me to "Gift Desk" 10' from Registration. Offered me $375 in gift cards. I said, "Yes" and did not ask for other options. He gave me $300 on the spot, which I had spent by the time I got to the presentation. At the end of the 20 minutes over at Lakeshore, ("I was expecting to learn more about using my points for Hyatt or Westin - I cannot consider anything without that information") they gave me the other $75. $375 is worth my time.


----------



## Luvtoride (Jan 29, 2019)

Wow, that’s great!  Like I said, I wonder what the MVC formula is as to what bribes they offer for attending?  Slow week?  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 29, 2019)

I want to circle back.  I went back to the Shadow Ridge Marketing person asking why I was given a lower offer while others (Steve, without mentioning his name ) received a better offer.  She said weeks only owners receive a lower offer while hybrid owners receive the better offer.  I told her I am a hybrid owner and she apologized for the oversight and that she would check.  She then said she went into the system and she had put in a better offer so it was a typo when she sent me the email.  I know it was not an error as we had gone back and forth a couple of times because I really wanted the 4 rounds of golf which used to be an option.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Feb 10, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> I want to circle back.  I went back to the Shadow Ridge Marketing person asking why I was given a lower offer while others (Steve, without mentioning his name ) received a better offer.  She said weeks only owners receive a lower offer while hybrid owners receive the better offer.  I told her I am a hybrid owner and she apologized for the oversight and that she would check.  She then said she went into the system and she had put in a better offer so it was a typo when she sent me the email.  I know it was not an error as we had gone back and forth a couple of times because I really wanted the 4 rounds of golf which used to be an option.



If that wasn't good enough, even though we just went to one here in Palm Desert, they want me to attend at Newport Beach next week, 35,000 points! Piling them up faster than usual so far this year.


----------



## TXTortoise (Feb 10, 2019)

Someone on Facebook just reported receiving 40K MR points at the San Diego property.

Wonder what her algorithm showed.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Feb 10, 2019)

TXTortoise said:


> Simone on Facebook just reported receiving 40K MR points at the San Diego property.
> 
> Wonder what her algorithm showed.



Wonder if that was her original offer, or, she talked them up. On site, I have talked them up before. Likely differs by property too.


----------



## Nonnie Capurro (Feb 10, 2019)

Steve Fatula said:


> Wonder if that was her original offer, or, she talked them up. On site, I have talked them up before. Likely differs by property too.


We were offered 50,000 MR points or 
400 DPs for a sales pitch this coming April.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ljmiii (Feb 10, 2019)

TXTortoise said:


> Someone on Facebook just reported receiving 40K MR points at the San Diego property.
> 
> Wonder what her algorithm showed.


Assuming we're looking at the same person she attended a roadshow in San Diego not an onsite sales presentation. Not the same thing at all.

I had the pleasure of attending one in NY a few years back and it was actually quite pleasant.  A team of people came up from South Carolina and talked about MVCI with a roomful of about 40 of us.  It was very low key and much of the 'presentation' was answering questions and allowing us to talk among ourselves. Yes, at the end they did one-on-ones showing us what we owned and how we could 'improve our vacation experience'...but there was zero pressure.

As it turned out I later bought a hybrid/bundle over the phone from one of them - she was a longtime salesrep who actually knew what she was talking about and helped me find the week with the lowest cost/MFs for the points I wanted.


----------



## curbysplace (Feb 11, 2019)

Before our 4-day stay (last-minute weekday booking for only 900 DC points) at Newport Coast last week we were offered $250 or 30,000 MR on the phone but didn’t accept then because my wife never wanted to attend another presentation plus our primary reason we were there was to see our new 10-day old granddaughter just 10 minutes away from NCV in Irvine. Then when we were on site in person they offered us a presentation for $150 or 20,000 MR points. I told them of the phone offer and they immediately matched it!!  So interesting based on the discussion above. My wife said she would go, if and only if, I “zipped” my mouth and not ask any questions whatsoever in order to get out of there quickly. We went, had a nice cordial conversation with our sales person, she asked us to buy a bundle and we cordially said no “because we can’t see any significant benefit moving up from Executive level”. We were done with everything including  the Encore push in 55 minutes. Took the points and left.  Moral: i now will most definitely listen to my wife’s advice before any future presentations!


----------



## Kelbel (Feb 11, 2019)

We are in Park City and opted for 450 DPs for the tour.  Does anyone know how long it takes for the points to go into an account?  I asked but I cannot remember what they said.   We need to fill in with one night in Aruba this year.  I am hoping the points will do it.  Thanks.


----------



## Nonnie Capurro (Feb 12, 2019)

Are 400 DP points better than 50,000 MR points?


----------



## Steve Fatula (Feb 12, 2019)

Nonnie Capurro said:


> Are 400 DP points better than 50,000 MR points?



I don't think there's a definitive answer. They may or may not be. I value the MR points higher, but, it depends how you use either. You can use either one in manners that give higher or lower value. I imagine some might take either. For me, MR points.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Feb 12, 2019)

Depends on when you plan to use them.  Marriott Reward Points won't have an expiration date, however Destination Club Points do.





.


----------



## mickeypops (Feb 13, 2019)

We were visiting Miami from the UK last November and had a pretty “hard sell” experience, and have vowed never to attend another presentation.


----------



## jlepstein1 (Feb 14, 2019)

We were at Oceana Palms last week.  They offered us three Simon gift cards with a total value of $275.  We used the cards at local restaurants and shops. We are Chairman's Club and don't want to buy any more points.  There were three salespeople.  The first was a pleasant young woman who tried to make small talk by asking us too many questions about our family. But eventually she got down to business and told us about some of the ways we could use our points to book vacations at non Marriott resorts.  After some time she realized that we were not interested and left for a rather long period of time.  Then she introduced us to a young guy who looked like a former football player, asked us no questions about how, where and why we take vacations,  and immediately launched into a detailed and aggressive explanation of how we could spend $37,000 (less special incentives!) to buy additional points.  After a decent interval I finally told him that we were not interested in buying more points. Then he left and a third saleserson replaced him.  She seemed to understand that this session was not going to lead to a sale but she made one last attempt by introducing the concept that we could buy more points, book more weeks and rent out the additional units that we did not use.....and we could receive more money in rental income than we spent for management fees.  She conveniently disregarded the cost of purchasing the additional weeks and the work involved in renting these weeks.  It was a long shot, and she knew it, and she got no traction. So eventually she gave up the ghost and told us the session was over.  We said thank you and departed.  All in all it took a bit over 1 hour.  Where else can you make $275 tax free for spending one hour in a pleasant location with free coffee and snacks?


----------



## Luvtoride (Feb 14, 2019)

Jlep,  many of us would look at that as one hour of your vacation time wasted that you will never get back.  As I’ve said in a prior post on this topic, most of us have our “price” for attending presentations and if they meet your price, go for it!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougef (Feb 14, 2019)

Our last two presentations were so unpleasant (one actually had me yelling at the sales guy) that my wife is refusing to go to any more.


----------



## jimf41 (Feb 15, 2019)

At MFC currently and the offer was 15k MRP, 150 AMEX card or 200 DC points. Basically told them they have to double those offers to get me to attend. Rep said she couldn't do that and I have not been pestered about it since. Today is the start of week 7 (pres. week) and they usually call and up the offer but with the Reef sales office closed I don't think it will happen this year.


----------



## jlepstein1 (Feb 15, 2019)

Luvtoride said:


> Jlep,  many of us would look at that as one hour of your vacation time wasted that you will never get back.  As I’ve said in a prior post on this topic, most of us have our “price” for attending presentations and if they meet your price, go for it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Luvtoride....thanks for your comments.  Actually I found it an enjoyable hour. I find commissioned timeshare salesmen/saleswomen to be quite fascinating.  They can be very creative.  They come up with all kinds of crazy reasons why we should spend a fortune to buy points at absurd retail prices when we can rent them or buy them for much less money.  This may surprise you, but I really look forward to these presentations. And the $275 is the icing on the cake.


----------



## lovetotravel77 (Feb 16, 2019)

We stayed at the Marriott Aruba Hotel, did a presentation and was upfront with the rep about owning DVC. He "cut to the chase", was very professional, stuck to the promised 90 minutes. We were back on the beach after 90 minutes and had a $150 Gift Certificate. We used it for dinner and didn't have to use it at the hotel, but used it at a great Aruba Restaurant. Always good for us learning about other timeshares.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Feb 17, 2019)

Ah, another 35,000 points on top of last weeks 30,000 points, a profitable vacation. Took 55 minutes, she made her offer, and claimed a new ownership tier was coming in March along with many new unspecified benefits. Could be. But wasn't paying ~$40k for ~ 5,000 hybrid points.


----------



## mas (Feb 19, 2019)

I find it interesting and would love to know the determining factor that goes into what the different resorts offer as an incentive.  The west coast properties as a rule are offering as of this year (Jan/Feb) $200, while Grand Vista is offering $350.  One difference that one should be aware of, is Shadow Ridge is offering Marriott gift cards that are restrictive to Marriott charges as opposed to Simon Gift cards which is the norm elsewhere and are accepted at many more places.


----------



## Beachspace (Mar 18, 2019)

mas said:


> The west coast properties as a rule are offering as of this year (Jan/Feb) $200, while Grand Vista is offering $350.



At Grande Vista right now on an interval exchange (but also own a 3bed here) - Concierge offered me 15k MR points or $100 Gift card..pretty weak, I wasn't impressed and he basically said have a good day. Was really hoping for that $275 AMEX that I saw earlier in the postings.


----------



## aland0524 (Mar 18, 2019)

I didn't realize that one can "negotiate" for more incentives than the opening offer to attend the presentation.  We go to the Maui Ocean Club almost every year (own 2 OF weeks at Napili and are Chairman's Club) but incentives over the years have become progressively bad.  I think this year, the offer was only Bonvoy points (15K?).  (I actually also like to attend presentations to get caught up on ownership and resort info but feel like we're not getting a good deal for our time.)  Anybody get more than this at MOC?  And for those that have been successful at negotiating more incentives, would you mind sharing some of the secrets to the "art of your deal"?


----------



## Nonnie Capurro (Mar 18, 2019)

aland0524 said:


> I didn't realize that one can "negotiate" for more incentives than the opening offer to attend the presentation.  We go to the Maui Ocean Club almost every year (own 2 OF weeks at Napili and are Chairman's Club) but incentives over the years have become progressively bad.  I think this year, the offer was only Bonvoy points (15K?).  (I actually also like to attend presentations to get caught up on ownership and resort info but feel like we're not getting a good deal for our time.)  Anybody get more than this at MOC?  And for those that have been successful at negotiating more incentives, would you mind sharing some of the secrets to the "art of your deal"?


We are Chairmans club and own OF @ MOC Napili building too.  We rarely go because we turn it into tons of vacation club points.  December 2018 we did use our Maui time and went to a meeting.  I believe it was $125 for restaurants and or a small amount of points. When we go to Marriott VC in Tahoe or Palm Desert we are offered at least $200 and or 50,000 MP.  We have never negotiated our incentives but will consider it in the future.   Like you we like the update but do not need more time. I keep thinking they'll stop inviting us.  Happy travels!


----------



## capjak (Mar 19, 2019)

At Lakeshore now offer was $250 but we couldn't do it as told can only tour every 6 months too bad also as we were thinking of  buying a bundle to get us to next level


----------



## Luvtoride (Mar 19, 2019)

Nonnie Capurro said:


> We are Chairmans club and own OF @ MOC Napili building too.  We rarely go because we turn it into tons of vacation club points.  December 2018 we did use our Maui time and went to a meeting.  I believe it was $125 for restaurants and or a small amount of points. When we go to Marriott VC in Tahoe or Palm Desert we are offered at least $200 and or 50,000 MP.  We have never negotiated our incentives but will consider it in the future.   Like you we like the update but do not need more time. I keep thinking they'll stop inviting us.  Happy travels!



Hey Nonnie, same with us, but they just keep inviting us back.  We've now gotten our adult daughters and their spouses to attend the presentations when we all go to Marriott Surf Club in Aruba each year.  They attend, say they aren't interested in buying as their parents are Chairman's club (and we take them on these great vacations with us), and then *they* get the $175-$200 in certificates good for restaurants or activities and go out for a nice dinner on their own (with Grandma and Grandpa babysitting the kids).


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 20, 2019)

aland0524 said:


> I didn't realize that one can "negotiate" for more incentives than the opening offer to attend the presentation.  We go to the Maui Ocean Club almost every year (own 2 OF weeks at Napili and are Chairman's Club) but incentives over the years have become progressively bad.  I think this year, the offer was only Bonvoy points (15K?).  (I actually also like to attend presentations to get caught up on ownership and resort info but feel like we're not getting a good deal for our time.)  Anybody get more than this at MOC?  And for those that have been successful at negotiating more incentives, would you mind sharing some of the secrets to the "art of your deal"?



I have negotiated more than once. Don't always win. I just tell them the truth. i.e., 15,000 MR points is not worth my time, and they usually say are you sure, and I say yes. 1 of 2 things then happens:

1. Have a good day, and I don't go just like I said or
2. What if we could get you x, and then we start over.


----------



## deniseh (Mar 20, 2019)

We just went to Marriott's Fairway Villas in New Jersey on a Destinations Escape for a three day weekend.  The first time i think we have not been invited to a presentation.  I don't think they have much of a sales office there.  We were there a few years ago and did go to a presentation there-one of the worst we ever did.  The sales guy wasn't feeling well and wasn't very focused. Easy to say "no" though so i guess it wasn't too bad.


----------



## Safti (Mar 21, 2019)

Just did a presentation at Canyon Villas in Scottsdale. They offered us 20K points or two rounds of golf. We have sworn off all presentations but golf in AZ in March is $200 a round. So we went, declined to purchase, told them if we had $31K that we would rather invest it in Marriott stock. Sent in their closer, offered us an Encore package and thanked us. Took less than 90 min. We really enjoyed golf though!


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 21, 2019)

Golf is crazy expensive in the Scottsdale area.  For that reason we prefer to go to Palm Desert area over Scottsdale.  Newport Coast area is also expensive unless you go to inland public courses but they are not as nice as resort courses.


----------



## controller1 (Mar 22, 2019)

controller1 said:


> . . .
> 
> That 30K will be my minimum going forward. My last two Vistana presentations provided 10K and 15K Starpoints so I'm expecting 30K - 45K BONVoY points or we will just stop attending as it isn't worth less than that for me.




Datapoint (also posted in Vistana forum): Checked into the Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North yesterday and was offered 30,000 Bonvoy points for the presentation.


----------



## frank808 (Mar 22, 2019)

controller1 said:


> Datapoint (also posted in Vistana forum): Checked into the Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North yesterday and was offered 30,000 Bonvoy points for the presentation.


 I am here now and was offered 17500 mrp for doing a nanea presentation.  I politely declined.  If you want to meet another tugger,I will be back at the resort tonight after sunset on Haleaka.  Will probably be at the hot tub about 830pm or so.  I am in 6654 if you want to call the room.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Beachspace (Mar 22, 2019)

Steve Fatula said:


> I have negotiated more than once. Don't always win. I just tell them the truth. i.e., 15,000 MR points is not worth my time, and they usually say are you sure, and I say yes. 1 of 2 things then happens:
> 
> 1. Have a good day, and I don't go just like I said or
> 2. What if we could get you x, and then we start over.



Update: we checked out today. The sales rep apparently went for option 1 above and left us alone...although around the same time, I started getting calls from MVCI about attending a 3 night package with tour at one of a dozen properties..she claimed she had no idea I was at the resort when I called (but yet didn't offer me Orlando like they usually do). Said 3 nights in NYC or D.C at the Pulse properties(studio) for $199 for 3nights...or a 2 bedroom at Hilton Head for $399 in Summer, $199 after August and $99 for 3nights in Orlando Cypress Harbour. But a $100 surcharge if I travel near a holiday and no gift card or $ after I attend the presentation. I was thinking about it but declined for now. $99 is great for orlando but we just don't want to go back in the next 6 months (we are already going back at Christmas to Harbour Lake). She also said Oceana Palms would be $450 and didn't offer me Crystal Shores (We weren't interested in Doral or Beachplace).


----------



## Superchief (Mar 23, 2019)

We just returned from Canyon Villas and received a $200 Amex gift card for attending. We could have gotten $250 if we went at 12:00pm, but the extra $50 wasn't worth losing our afternoon. We actually enjoyed the presentation, which was informative and not high pressure. Our sales person was Bill, who was very experienced and understood our current situation and needs. We were done within the 90 minutes.


----------



## pumbug (Mar 25, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> Golf is crazy expensive in the Scottsdale area.  For that reason we prefer to go to Palm Desert area over Scottsdale.  Newport Coast area is also expensive unless you go to inland public courses but they are not as nice as resort courses.



We are at Phuket Beach Club Thailand attended presentation yesterday for 20,000 points.
Absolutely no pressure......less than 60 minutes ......very low key.
Easy way to get points.    Over 15 years attended many of these and most were as described above, but Phuket 
Was by far worth the time.   Six offers to choose from we took the points.


----------



## hangloose (Mar 25, 2019)

In advance of visit, I was offered $175 AMEX gift card or 20k Bonvoy pmts via Ocean Pointe for a 90 minute presentation update.  I declined.


----------



## Kel (Apr 5, 2019)

We were given 450 destination points for our 90 minute presentation in Park City in February.  We used 300 points for one night at the start of our two week Aruba Surf Club vacation this summer.  We had reserved a one bedroom ocean view room through Marriott.com for the one night for the price of $450. We have cancelled the $450 room.  So it was worth the 90 minutes for us to save the $450.  We are in a one bedroom ocean view for the following week and will move to a one bedroom ocean front after that.  And, we still have 150 destination points to use.  We are a one week lock off owner and will continue to lock off and use our week as we have since 1996. 

This was kind of an intro for us to see how destination points actually work.  And, not just going by what sales people have to say.  Marriott Vacation Club needs to update their online points system.  I can’t believe it has been in place for almost 10 years and it is not fully automated.  You should not have to call to wait list.  And, you should be able to release the wait list points to select something else if you see it without having to call a representative.  What is up with that?

Happy travels!


----------



## ldodd (Apr 7, 2019)

I attended a presentation last month at the Maui MOC where I own 2 units. I was offered my choice from: 

5,000 Marriott Rewards Points
One 25 minute massage voucher (spa or beachside cabana)
One Adult ticket for a 2 hour Sunset Sail or Whale Watch on Teralani Sailing Adventures
$25 gift certificate towards shopping & dining and room charges
1 round of Golf @ The Kaanapali Kai Golf course 10:00 AM or later​
When I attended in 2017, I was offered: 

15,000 Marriott Rewards Points
One 60 minute massage voucher (spa or beachside cabana)
$150 gift certificate towards shopping & dining and room charges
1 round of Golf @ The Kaanapali Kai Golf course​
I noticed I was the only person attending a presentation whereas in prior years, every table would be filled in the gallery.  My agent (I'll call him Joe - not his real name) began with a hard sell to convert from my deeded weeks to points.  He wanted to know why I hadn't and I told him how I used to be a Marriott loyalist but it lost some of my trust due to all the issues they had with the merger.  Joe cut me off and emphasized repeatedly that MVCI and Marriott are totally separate.  However, moments later, he contradicts himself when he mentions that if I join the points system, I will automatically become Lifetime Platinum Plus with Marriott and stressed all the perks that come with that.  I informed him I already had that lifetime status which I earned after hundreds of stays and earning over 3 million Rewards points.  I also state that by MVCI giving away said status, it dilutes my perks.  For example, now there are more guests competing for upgrades and lounge access.  

He asked me why I was attending the presentation.  I told him I wanted one of the incentives, even though they keep being degraded. I said that I was told that everyone received the same offers but that I knew of another unmarried woman who got 20,000 MR points at her MOC presentation the day before.  I also wanted an "owner update" as well as to provide feedback as an owner.  Joe said he would pass along any feedback I had, but that MVCI didn't want to hear it, wouldn't care about it just as they didn't care about me.  He wasn't being rude, just blunt.  He said that I was a weeks owner and MVCI doesn't make money off of us, plus even though I had purchased 3 units at MOC, I hadn't bought anything since 2010. He said that because I didn't buy points at the previous presentation in 2017, that was probably why I was offered only 5,000 MR points while someone else was given 20,000 points.   He said MVCI wishes weeks owners would go away - they don't want us or our weeks; we have nothing of value to offer unless we join the trust.   


Joe then summed things up by asking if there was anything he could say/do to get me to buy points.  When I replied that he could restore my faith in Marriott and MVCI, he ended our meeting.


----------



## frank808 (Apr 7, 2019)

ldodd said:


> I attended a presentation last month at the Maui MOC where I own 2 units. I was offered my choice from:
> 
> 5,000 Marriott Rewards Points
> One 25 minute massage voucher (spa or beachside cabana)
> ...


With that atritfude and answers, that is the reason I will not buy into the DP program.  When weeks were the greatest, you are a great customer because you bought weeks.  Now you are not a customer even though you trusted me by buying weeks at our timeshare.  Now your weeks are not worth anything and you have to buy these "new" DP points.  Trust me this is the purchase you want to do.  Right, show me where to sign to purchase thses DP points. 

You know the saying, fool me once shame on me, fool me twice shame on you.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------

